# Upgrading current PC



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi

I'm looking to upgrade my processor, RAM and MAYBE my GFX card.
My budget is around £300

I was looking at new processors and i am stuck between the Intel E8400 3.0GHz (£150) and the Intel Q9400 2.66GHz (£194).

I am looking to get the best out of games like Call of Duty 4, Crysis, Left 4 dead, Team Fortress 2 etc.

My Current specs: 
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz
2GB RAM
PNY NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT 512MB

Any more detail on specs you need just ask

Any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

to upgrade your video card you might need to get a new psu. What psu do you have now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For gaming, go with E8400 or the E8500.


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

How can i find out what PSU i have, predat0r? The 9500GT i have now didnt come with the computer. It was upgraded from an 8300GS

Ok, which would you recommend is better, Tyree?


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

the only way i know is to look inside the computer


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

ah i see, i'll have to get back to you on that then.

if so, what card would you recommend for the games i listed?


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

mabey something in the gtx 200 series or a hd 4870


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

OK, thanks for your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard do you have for CPU compatibility reasons?


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont know what motherboard it is.. but its the standard board that comes with this PC: http://www.cleverbase.co.uk/packard-bell-imedia-j2422-p-21.html?language=en

EDIT: I THINK the motherboard is: Reno GA-T671MG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Contact PB and see if they will provide a CPU support list, OEM PC's are tough to do CPU upgrades as you never know what the OEM bios will support and not support. Generally they only support what the OEM wanted to use in them.


----------



## Bonello (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread..

I am in the exact same situation - looking to upgrade to an E8500 but struggling finding the Reno GA-T671MG's specifications. I've a feeling it might be limited to FSB 800 so the 8500's 1333 is wasted. It's definitely Socket T though.

Did you manage to find anything out exor134?

Does anyone else know where I could find this information? I really don't want to have to resort to asking Packard Bell support.

By the way exor134, I went with an 8800GT as soon as I got the J2422, best bang for the buck at the time.

Thanks,


----------

